# Charlotte Bobcats vs Los Angeles Lakers (12th March)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (12-47) vs Los Angeles Lakers (31-29)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs









*</center>


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lakers have been playing well lately... sort of. They're still inconsistent, one night, they look like a legit playoff team, and the next, they can't even beat the Clippers at home. Lamar Odom may take Okafor out of the game because he plays so much on the perimeter, and once Okafor is out of hte paint, it frees up everything inside, in whcih Odom's passing skills don't particularly help the Bobcats. Kobe is Kobe, Bogans has to be careful not to get into foul trouble guarding him because he is their best perimeter defender, and Kobe has been on a tear lately. Another key for the Bobcats is Atkins, his 3 pt shooting has been valuable to the Lakers, when the defense collapses, he becomes really effective and it only takes 2 or so made shots to get him going. The Bobcats are probably going to lose, they lost to the Lakers without Kobe, so they'll probably lose to them with Kobe.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on the Charlotte/Los Angeles matchup


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

8 players have 2 or more points so far for the Bobcats

23-22 Lakers way

Unfortunately, Butler and Mihm have 7 a piece


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Where's Wallace?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Anima said:


> Where's Wallace?


He's on the IR, sidelined for two weeks due to bruised ribs


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ouch, the Cats starting frontcourt is 3-12 so far. If the they want to win this game they are going to have to pick up because Kobe wont stay cold forever.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice shot by Knight!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

End of the 1st quarter:
Lakers: 27
Bobcats: 25

According to Yahoo, these are the top two performers (each team)

Lamar Odom: 0 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists
Primoz Brezec: 2 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

How are the Cats only down two? They are being badly out shot, rebounded, and from the boxscore, outplayed.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Jumaine Jones for a long three  Cats down 3, we can't let the Lakers go on a big 2nd quarter run, like the Sixers did

Brevin Knight playing well 6/1/3


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kapono's on fire right now but unfortunitly for the Cats Kobe is starting to heat up also. 

This could end up turning into a very fun game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

6 point advantage in the second quarter, i'm loving it.

Butler has 11 points tho, don't let him go off


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bogans is having one hell of a game. He could end up being a very good player if he works on his shot some more. You just can't have a SG shooting 36% for the year so he'll probably end up being a 8-9th man unless he raises it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Theo! said:


> 6 point advantage in the second quarter, i'm loving it.
> 
> Butler has 11 points tho, don't let him go off


I would rather have him go off then Kobe.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ouch! Atkins with a three at the buzzer to cut the half time lead to two. That has to hurt.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately, it should of been such a great quarter for us

The lead is down to 2 instead of 5, and at one stage we were up 8 this quarter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Okafor has a chance at breaking the franchise record for most points in a game (held by Bogans/Wallace [28])

He currently has 15, a minute into the second half


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Okafor has a chance at breaking the franchise record for most points in a game (held by Bogans/Wallace [28])
> 
> He currently has 15, a minute into the second half


19 now, he has a big advantage over Odom in the post so the Cats should do the smart thing and go to him until the Lakers start to double. IF the Cats guards can hit some outside shots after they start doubling him and force the Lakers hand then he could get 30.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

21 now, forget everything I said in the post above. I forgot he's playing a defenseless team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Go who ever is marking Kobe Bryant

8 points, 3-9 shooting in 25 minutes

Emeka has 23 points now, 7 rebounds aswell


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

He's now 1 away from the record with over 9 minutes left. How much do you think he'll end up getting tonight, Theo? I say 34 on 15-23 shooting.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

33 on 14-22 imo

Brevin Knight with 13 assists and Bobcats shooting 55%


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now Okafor is just forcing things because he wants to get to that 30 point mark. He needs to calm down and just do what he was doing though the first three quarters and he'll be fine.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Charlotte up 116-113, they have the ball in a timeout with 24.3 seconds left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Welcome to the Knight show everyone, have a sit and enjoy.

Theo, do you have his stats for the last 5 or so minutes?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't let Kobe get the ball! If he does then foul he before he can put up a shot.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nope, I was having lunch

Kapono misses a 17 footer
Odom rebound
LA timeout
LA down 3, with 7 ticks left

Will Mr. Clutch Kobe Bryant show up? I predict we will be seeing overtime


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cats down one with .9 seconds left. They should try and ally-oop to Okafor for the win.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, this is weird. I could of sworn that Cats were up 116-113 and then Kobe hits a shot and they are down 116-117

We have .9 to score a point


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Lakers win, nice try for the Cats though.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

What do you know, another close game lost. Great game for Okafor and Knight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lakers win . Kobe really had a big second half/last quarter

Emeka Okafor with a career/franchise

Bobcats with (probably) a franchise high 116 points

5 Bobcats in double figures
Matt Carroll: 12 in 8
Melvin Ely: 12 in 18
Brevin Knight: 21 in 33
Keith Bogans: 13 in 26
Emeka Okafor: 30 in 38

Real tough loss, we were winning for a good part of the match


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This is the problem when you don't have a consistent scoring option to go to towards the end of games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SI.com Recap 


> In the end, Kobe Bryant was able to overcome rookie Emeka Okafor and Brevin Knight .
> 
> Bryant put an exclamation point on a huge fourth quarter by draining a fadeaway jumper with nine-tenths of a second remaining as the Los Angeles Lakers rallied for a 117-116 victory over the Charlotte Bobcats .
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> Welcome to the Knight show everyone, have a sit and enjoy.
> 
> Theo, do you have his stats for the last 5 or so minutes?


welcome to the kobe show :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> welcome to the kobe show :biggrin:


:laugh:

He is great. Just like Bibby. :groucho:


----------

